# Deer Backstrap for Summer Sausage



## golson (Dec 6, 2013)

Hello everyone. Has anyone used the backstraps or tenderloins of a deer to make summer sausage? I am about to make some and have about 10 pounds of backstraps........Please let me know...


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 6, 2013)

Personally I don't use those cuts for sausage they are too good for that. It'd be like grinding the finest steak into hamburger


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 6, 2013)

But it will be tender and lean


----------

